# Vista SP2 - Sony Vegas Pro 10.0 System low on memory



## HCDvision (Jan 21, 2011)

So i installed Windows Vista and downloaded it.(i have bought it) - it worked fine when i was running on XP, but now it says this: 









And i've tried that virtual memory thing too....









but it doesn't work :S sorry if u dont understand my language its Finnish btw. but please if u know anything that could help me out then tell 

And my system specifics are: 
Nvidia Geforce 7025/ nForce 630a
AMD Sempron(tm) 140 Processor
4Gt of Ram
Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2.

- i got 98.4Gt space in C: , so the problem isn't memory


----------



## marco23p (Oct 10, 2010)

hmmmm, you said it worked under xp?

well for the hell of it try to do this
go to the place whare you open vagus pro weather it be a shortcut or what ever and right click on it, go to the compatibility tab and check use compatability for this and chose windows xp sp2 or sp3 you're choice

also if that fails try to run a memtest Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool it cant hurt


----------



## HCDvision (Jan 21, 2011)

Compatibility failed... but how to use that memtest86+ ? please if u can show pictures of how to use it

Anyone? please help

cmon ...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Direct link to pre-compiled bootable ISO: http://www.memtest.org/download/4.10/memtest86+-4.10.iso.zip

Unzip the file and burn the ISO to CD (as an image, not as data) to create a bootable CD. SAB Totally Free Burner is very easy to use, just click the BIN/ISO icon to burn. Leave the CD inserted, reboot and go into the BIOS. Change the boot order to 'CD first', save settings, and reboot. This will start the program. Run for one stick at a time (very important, to prevent false readings) for at least 10 passes each. This will take a few hours. If memtest reports any errors, the RAM is bad and should be replaced.


----------



## HCDvision (Jan 21, 2011)

lol im not rly a computer using guy. but ill try to do that 

can i do it with usb stick?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, but it's more complicated. You'll have to go into BIOS and change the boot order to 'USB first'. Not all BIOS's allow this, so CD is better.

You'll need this auto-installer for USB instead of the CD ISO one - http://www.memtest.org/download/4.10/memtest86+-4.10.usb.installer.zip

EDIT: Are you trying to run the 32-bit version of Vegas on the 64-bit version of Vista (or vice-verca)?


----------



## HCDvision (Jan 21, 2011)

Im using 32bit version. and i have 32bit vista  but heres pictures of what comes when i use memtest86+







if u cant read what it says heres the website where i uploaded it  http://i53.tinypic.com/2a6m8ia.jpg


----------



## HCDvision (Jan 21, 2011)

also heres a pic of my system specifics: 









Cmon 

. . .


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your pictures aren't loading, so I can't see your memtest results. How long did you run it for? Were there any errors?

As you've paid for the software, Sony offer a tech support service for Vegas Pro: Sony Creative Software - Support - Technical Support


> Finland -	0800914854 - 9:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. CST, Monday through Friday


----------



## HCDvision (Jan 21, 2011)

36mins 54Secs are the loading time... 0 errors


----------

